# Where to put the Goose Chair?



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys! I have been hunting with the same 3 guys for 5 years, and we have decided to spend more time field hunting vs. water hunting this opener weekend. Instead of buying a layout blind like the other 3 guys, I bought a goose chair and 2 super magnum goose shells to set next to me in a family group. I put flocking on the head and body of both the goose chair and decoys, and together we hunt with 4 dozen FFD Elite Goose Decoys and 2 dozen silhouettes. My question is...where on the J of the decoy spread should I in my goose chair and the other 2 super magnum shells be placed. The other three guys plan to be right next to each other in their layout blinds. Any ideas??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd place that thing right in the dumpster, but that's just me.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say your kind of backwards. Ditch the goose chair and the magnums and go to more of a realistic spread. Full Bodys, Shells, Silly's, Sillo Socks. Quality, Quanity, and Consitancy is the name of the game. Not that you cant kill them with your decoys, but there are better options out there. Why save pennies to loose dollars? This is why if you look in the classifieds you see what is mostly for sale. Every goose hunter starts out with a garage sale spread only to find out that they could have saved more money and shot more geese if they would have just went with Quality, Quanity, and Consitancy from the get go. Trust me I was there once!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Separating yourself from your other shooters isn't the greatest of ideas either.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bandman said:


> I'd place that thing right in the dumpster, but that's just me.


 :bowdown: :rollin: :jammin: :thumb: :laugh: :gag:

When I saw the subject that is EXACTLY what I thought!! :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> > I'd place that thing right in the dumpster, but that's just me.
> ...


haha first thing I thought of.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Like bandman said throw it in the trash. I don't wanna sound like an a$$ but with 4 doz ffd's for a spread your goose chair is gonna look very outta place. Buy an avery power hunter you will be much happier with it vs. a goose chair.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

On a side note, I guess I would have a little (keyword-"little") less of a problem with them guys (late-risers) coming in at dawn and trying to compete in their goose chairs so maybe I should just pull out the duct tape on myself. :gag: 
I guess I'd just rather have our guys wearing blaze orange; shooting flares, w/ a spread consisting of a couple fully-furred coyote decoys than that silly thing sitting next to me.
Not trying to deter you, just throwing out some change.:2cents:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yea that wouldn't be an acceptable blind in most fields with most guys, and when everyone else is in a layout blind, no way. Trash can material


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Besides what everyone else has said, there are many advantages to layout blinds.

You can move around in them to see where the birds are without them seeing the movement...

They block the wind and rain to keep you warm and dry...

And many others.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

Agreed, I have an extra goose chair that has been in storage for 6+ years and for good reason. I admit in all of my sporting good purchases that one was by far the most foolish, I used it maybe 5 times and gave up.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Man you guys are harsh! Put your goose chair next to your buddies in their blinds to form a firing line. I have used goose chairs for years and will continue to do so. They are good for hunting sandbars, black fields, snowy fields (without TP or snow spray for the blind), my cousins who are too cheap to buy blinds that like to move their heads around (they conceal head movement), etc. In fact, on sunny days in wheat fields, with the sun casting mad shadows from blinds, I'd almost rather be in a goose chair. (Don't think for a second your blinds don't stick out.) With that said, Tony Toye, who is a little known snow goose guide, uses goose chairs to hind his clients in the spring. And Tony shows his shyte. :withstupid:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

we actually have a running joke and we call them "FLARE CHAIRS"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah if you sold the chair and the other super mag dekes you'd almost have enough to buy a powerhunter. Not the most comfortable thing i have sat in, but neither are goose chairs. As a bonus, you're friends will probably thank you and let you sit at the front of the spread with them.

I do however agree with PJ in the fact that, if you're hunting a sandbar, there's not much else to use than a chair


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

That's a little harsh, boys. You could have informed him about the benefits of layouts without stomping all over him and telling him to trash the thing. :eyeroll:

That said, with a spread of only ffd's the super mags will probably look more than a little out of place but flocking them will certainly help. The chair is better than no blind, in most situations, and you will shoot geese out of it if anyone in your group knows how to call just a little. I would sit your chair next to the last blind on the upwind side of the spread so that you're still safe and will still get in on the action while being in the farthest possible location for the incoming birds to spot you. I would probably not use the other two super mags so that it's only 1 giant goose in a flock of 4 dozen and I would probably put quite a few active fb's around you to make the super mag less consipicuous. I would also seriously consider getting something to cover your legs and feet so that they don't attract attention, either.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

The trick is not to take it to heart. If you listen to some people on where to stick the air luckies for example, it's going to give you some future pooper problems. :huh: 
You can either feed off of it, whine about it, or soak it in. As long as it's civil, it's nice to get a bunch of different opinions on any given product--customer evaluation. What fun would it be if everyone agreed??
It's about time for me to hit the dusty trail.:run: Good luck to all and to all a good weekend!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Just get some burlap for the legs and call it good.


----------



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Hey Guys!

I took your advice and got rid of the goose chair and invested in a layout blind...and I couldn't be happier. It is very comfortable and dry, I can actually see what the heck is going on around me, and my dog can lay in it at my feet, and stick her head out to see.

We limited out with 20 ducks on opening day before 9am.

Thanks again.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

good to hear! Nice work on the greenskins.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > bandman said:
> ...


+1


----------

